
The man who studies the spread of ignorance - HillRat
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160105-the-man-who-studies-the-spread-of-ignorance?ocid=fbfut
======
bostik
I thought the name Dunning sounded familiar in context of ignorance studies.
He is the first half of Dunning-Kruger effect. [0]

And the money quote from the article: _" Dunning warns that the internet is
helping propagate ignorance – it is a place where everyone has a chance to be
their own expert, he says, which makes them prey for powerful interests
wishing to deliberately spread ignorance."_

It's a sad thing media literacy is so rare, but then again, there are 5 spin
doctors for each journalist. (Can't find the reference right now, but it was
an article on HN maybe a year ago.)

0:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning%E2%80%93Kruger_effect)

